# Cube Sighting in Latest Thinkgeek Email



## JTW2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

This was in the new thinkgeek newsletter. Anyone we know?


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jun 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> This was in the new thinkgeek newsletter. Anyone we know?


If you are trying to find out who it is it isn't me so that narrows it down to a couple other people.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jun 24, 2009)

Paul Wagner said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > This was in the new thinkgeek newsletter. Anyone we know?
> ...


It's also not me. Leaves http://www56.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=(world+population)-(2+persons)


----------



## JTW2007 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's not me, so it's really the world population minus 3.


----------



## TobiasDaneels (Jun 24, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> It's not me, so it's really the world population minus 3.



-4


----------



## d4m4s74 (Jun 24, 2009)

-5 adding random text to overcome the minimum text limit


----------



## nitrocan (Jun 24, 2009)

-6. . . .


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 24, 2009)

-7 PONYZZZZZ


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's Me!!
JUST KIDDING

-8


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 24, 2009)

We're actually at -11 now (it isn't me), since the OP isn't the person either.


----------



## ISuckAtCubing (Jun 24, 2009)

no one even know who i am, but it is not me, so -12


----------



## Poke (Jun 24, 2009)

-12, still. The original poster replied to their post.


----------



## jacob15728 (Jun 24, 2009)

-14

. . . . . . .


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 24, 2009)

world population - over 9000
because it's no one I have ever seen before in my life.

Eventually we get 1 person. 
...and we still don't know who is it.


----------



## Poke (Jun 24, 2009)

fanwuq said:


> world population - over 9000
> because it's no one I have ever seen before in my life.
> 
> Eventually we get 1 person.
> ...and we still don't know who is it.



World population/100 - over 9000 because he is pale, skinny, male, and has very hairy forearms.


----------



## krnballerzzz (Jun 24, 2009)

It looks like a white guy... sooo... 

World population - X(non white guys)= people remaining.


----------



## mcciff2112 (Jun 24, 2009)

Lord Voldemort said:


> We're actually at -11 now (it isn't me), since the OP isn't the person either.



No, you're 10, the OP counted themselves as #3

EDIT: Poke fixed it. Didn't realize that he noticed that


----------



## Gparker (Jun 24, 2009)

+1 its me!!not really

-15?


----------



## StratoPulse (Jun 25, 2009)

-16 its not me


----------



## gpt_kibutz (Jun 25, 2009)

-17... Or maybe I was asleep and I didn't notice?


----------



## Logan (Jun 25, 2009)

+1 It really is me. That was a long time ago. my hair is way shorter now.





JK -2


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> +1 It really is me. That was a long time ago. my hair is way shorter now.



So even if it is you (its clearly not) you are saying that now we have to go through the entire world's population +1 more person now? I don't fully understand how that is possible unless there are extra-terrestrial beings to be counted now as well.


----------



## Musje (Jun 25, 2009)

-18 (considering the -17 is right)


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Jun 25, 2009)

It was me 
*wasn't


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Jun 25, 2009)

Logan said:


> +1 It really is me. That was a long time ago. my hair is way shorter now.
> JK -2



If it was you, it would be World Population - (World Population - 1)...


----------

